# Catheter question



## JWESS (Sep 28, 2009)

I work for an internal med practice. We had a pt who got a foley catheter put in at the hospital and came to our office days later to get removed. I dont think so but just want to confirm that there is not a specific code for removal of a foley catheter. Please help thanks


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 28, 2009)

*foley*

Remember that the simple removal of a Foley catheter is included in an E/M service as there is no particular CPT code for simple catheter removal. Hope that helps.


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 28, 2009)

Your dx code is V53.6, there is no CPT or HCPCS II code for just a removal of a Foley and we have always been instructed to code this as an E&M charge.


----------



## JWESS (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you both for the help. I do not code anything urology on a normal basis.


----------

